

Moochers Against Welfare - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/17/opinion/krugman-moochers-against-welfare.html?_r=2&src=tp&smid=fb-share

======
paulhauggis
I know why they vote Democrat: Because they want to get free stuff from the
government.

~~~
codgercoder
I think it's because there is no one else in their corner

